# Willow Water/Salicylic Acid Info



## KakKakKax (Feb 2, 2010)

So I've been doing research on fringe additives that might squeeze a couple extra bags from the lot and came across this by the* International Society for Horticultural Science*
*ISHS, the world's leading independent organization of horticultural scientists*

 * [FONT=&quot]ISHS Acta Horticulturae 807:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] International Symposium on Strategies Towards Sustainability of Protected Cultivation in Mild Winter Climate[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]EFFECT OF FOLIAR SALICYLIC ACID APPLICATIONS ON PLANT GROWTH AND YIELD OF TOMATO UNDER GREENHOUSE CONDITIONS[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Authors:[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]E. Y&#305;ld&#305;r&#305;m, A. Dursun[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Keywords:[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]salicylic acid, tomato, plant growth, yield[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Abstract:[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]
This study was conducted to determine the effect of foliar salicylic acid (SA) applications on fruit quality, growth and yield of tomato under greenhouse conditions in 2006 and 2007. In the study, fruit diameter, fruit length, fruit weight, fruit number per plant, Vitamin C, pH, Total Soluble Solids (TSS), titratable acidity (TA), stem diameter, leaf dry matter ratio, chlorophyll content, early yield and total yield were determined. Tomato plants were treated with foliar SA applications at different concentrations (0.00, 0.25, 0.50 and 1.00 mM). SA was applied with spraying four times during the vegetation at 10-day intervals two weeks after planting. In the study, it was determined that foliar applications of SA showed positive effect on some fruit characteristics, plant growth, chlorophyll content in leaves, early yield and total yield. SA treatments had no effect on pH, AA and TA of tomato. Total soluble solids (TSS) increased with foliar SA applications. The greatest stem diameter, leaf dry matter and chlorophyll content were obtained from 0.50 mM SA treatment. SA treatments increased the early yield of tomato compared to the control. The yield of tomato was significantly influenced by foliar SA applications. The highest yield occurred in 0.50 mM SA treatment. According to our results, applications of 0.50 mM SA should be recommended in order to improve yield.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]So it would appear that SA is in fact worth applying, I'm just having a problem with the measurement amount. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]How would I come to a solution of .5 mM? That is straight greek to me and I could really use some help being anxious to give this a try.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*


----------



## greensister (Feb 2, 2010)

You are not going to be able to get Salicylic acid or Beta Hydroxy acid in a pure form. They are included in acne medications at like 3%.

My guess is to get your hands on some nice fresh white willow branches and strip off the bark to soak it in water to use for folliar feeding.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Feb 2, 2010)

500g of salicylic acid in crystalline form for $120 here.

Most people don't know where to look for lab grade chemicals. Fischer Scientific has never let me down. The only drawback is some chemicals can't be shipped through regular mail, so you have to pay a bit extra for S&H. Also, some chemicals are controlled (the salicylic acid isn't), but if you have any affiliation with a college, you can have the chemicals shipped to the college lab ATTN: <your name>. It's a bit sketchy if you don't know any of the lab staff, but it works, lol. 


-AR


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Feb 2, 2010)

Also, mM is millimolar. If you have no background in chemistry, I would not attempt this. You need to know a few formulas and titration methods, as well as have the proper glassware and equipment. 


-AR


----------



## greensister (Feb 3, 2010)

Good find dood.


----------



## KakKakKax (Feb 6, 2010)

Very complete and useful. Good to know when I meet a chemist where to get the pure stuff. Although, who knows? Nature is often the best way so I'm off now to look for a willow tree.

For those interested check out my next thread on chitosan, only changing from here for a more appropriate thread title.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 6, 2010)

isnt aspirin basically the same thing?


----------



## tea tree (Feb 6, 2010)

i got a lecture at the nursery where I work yesterday that was pretty fun. This old lady laughed at the b1 and superthrive and told me that her daily multi vitamin would work ten times better to clone and that I ought to just crush one up. The plant will take what it needs. We talked about will bark too, and laughed none really grew. I asked her does she do it and she said yes and the plant does not take up what it does not need. The b1 is all it wants. Binders and other crap like whop knows what dont screw with the plant.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 6, 2010)

so your pro-vitamin or pro-superthrive? lol, it reminds me of how people pay so much for basically water and a lil mollasses as some secret additive.


----------



## Ghani Bonaduce (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi there, saw this post and thought I should share a little info. In Ed Rosenthal's book, "Ask Ed" theres a section where he goes into the use of SA via root application as a technique by breeders in order to cause a plant to hermaphrodite in order to get feminized seed. In this case the source of SA was from an asprin crushed into a gallon of water. (Yes darkdestruction420, its sort of the same thing, aspirin is actually acetylsalisylic acid, a preparation made from SA, but is available to the plant all the same.) Now Im not too sure if the foliar application of SA as opposed to root application, will have that same effect, but you may want to further research it before you herm your crop out accidently. It pays to note that the study by the ISHS which you posted was done on tomato plants, which are monecious plants and therefor cant switch sex, the SA could have a very different and unwanted effect on a dioecious plant like cannabis. HTH


----------



## dirtybird2212 (May 10, 2010)

you can get pure salicylic acid from a site call united nuclear


----------



## sandeepk11 (Apr 26, 2018)

You find pretty important information!


----------



## mordynyc (Dec 7, 2019)

ctrl+f search for *Cannabis https://www.intechopen.com/books/phytohormones-signaling-mechanisms-and-crosstalk-in-plant-development-and-stress-responses/salicylic-acid-an-all-rounder-in-regulating-abiotic-stress-responses-in-plants *

I also love this part since I grow in desert too -_Cannabis sativa_ induced thermotolerance against (40°C) temperature . I know it was foliare but not sure what ppm.
So 500x(138.121/1000) =69 PPM (lol)

Left=Nasty salts they used to torture the plant. Right=positive results.

_Cannabis sativa_​Cd​CdCl2. 2.5 H2O at 0, 25, 50, and 100 mg kg−1 sands​
Inhibited plant growth
Slightly reduced photosynthetic capacity
Increased Cd uptake
500 μM, seed soaking, 6 h​
Counteracted growth inhibition
Improved photosynthetic capacity
Reduced Cd uptake
Enhanced SOD and POD activities

So far myself i switched from aspirin to SA found cheap on Amazon nice n pure christals. I use ISo alcohol to dissolve it at .3g/gallon which is 300ppm/L then divide by 3.785..79ppm so ha I was close.

It seems to be working for me I just spray occasionally until like 2 weeks in 12 12/ pistols for autos.


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 11, 2019)

A post dug from the grave of obscurity.

First off the Original post was done about fruit... Cannabis does not fruit. It will not increase yields to use it.

It does help with cloning. 
You use it as a soak or as the water in the tray, after soaking.



mordynyc said:


> ctrl+f search for *Cannabis https://www.intechopen.com/books/phytohormones-signaling-mechanisms-and-crosstalk-in-plant-development-and-stress-responses/salicylic-acid-an-all-rounder-in-regulating-abiotic-stress-responses-in-plants *
> 
> I also love this part since I grow in desert too -_Cannabis sativa_ induced thermotolerance against (40°C) temperature . I know it was foliare but not sure what ppm.
> So 500x(138.121/1000) =69 PPM (lol)
> ...


Now why in the hell do you need something to help with temp tolerance? 
You got low Si going? 


This thread needs to go back to the vault!


----------



## mordynyc (Dec 11, 2019)

Just sharing some research I found since it was in the title.
It gets hot here outdoors.
I use Si too.


----------

